# Texts Catholic Translators Use?



## RamistThomist (Feb 24, 2008)

What textual tradition to Roman Catholic translators use?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2008)

I am almost 100% sure they use the Critical Text. The Douay Rheims (still the choice of many traditionalists) was from the Vulgate, and for a long time they maintained no translation could be made from anything from the Vulgate. DTK would be helpful on this topic. 

The Douay-Rheims Bible

The Jerusalem Bible (1966)
The New Jerusalem Bible (1985)
New American Bible


----------



## DTK (Feb 25, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> What textual tradition to Roman Catholic translators use?


Their scholars have now defaulted to Protestant scholarship of the CT. But your old traditional Romanists, if consistent, will emphasize (as Trent did) recourse always to the Vulgate, for which there are many variants. Remember, Trent repudiated recourse to the original languages stating its preference for the Vulgate. For an amusing read, research the incompetency of Pope Sixtus V attempting to restore the primitive "authentic" edition of Jerome's Latin Vulgate. His "infallible" attempt to do so proved disastrous.

DTK


----------

